# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 6: Mammals



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice pictures.  Was that last one a coatimundi?


----------



## D3AdB0DYMAN (Jul 11, 2010)

nice photos


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 12, 2010)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Nice pictures.  Was that last one a coatimundi?


Yes it was. I used to have one as a pet, but seeing them in the canopy way above my head was much more enjoyable...except for the fact that two of them tried to pee on us....that was a bit disturbing.


----------

